
Entrepreneurs Who Go It Alone - davidedicillo
http://www.time.com/time/specials/packages/printout/0,29239,2094921_2094923_2094924,00.html
======
tptacek
3 points for this story, in which Time profiles the sole proprietorships of
Maciej Ceglowski and Marco Arment. Three points. What the fuck is wrong with
this place?

~~~
chc
HN's interface and ranking algorithms are still optimized for a much smaller
number of stories than it gets these days, so it's annoyingly easy for very
interesting stories posted in off-peak hours to get slaughtered by average
stories posted at a better time. This one was apparently submitted around 6
a.m. Silicon Valley Time, which is probably before the majority of HN's
readership was awake (and even the East Coasters who were awake would probably
not be getting their HN on for a couple of hours).

~~~
wglb
I'm thinking it was a rhetorical question.

